# Black Creek/Mitchell River 10/04



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hit Black Creek early yesterday with friend . Crappie fished with minnows for about half hour, no bites. On down the creek to Mitchell River. Found a spot down near the bay that was being bombed by birds. Fished there a while and caught a few short specks, rat reds, and lady fish. Kept one speck about 17 inches. After that shut down we moved to middle mouth and tried the main river as well. Caught a few more short specks and lady fish, and one short bass. 
Saw several boats out there and the usual lineup of mullet boats at Nancys Cut.
Beautiful morning and rather cool early running down the river. Will be out there again this week. Weather too nice to sit at the house. 
We used Freddy's J16 Carolina Skiff. Man, that's a really nice fishing machine for the river or bay. :thumbup:


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report. I can't wait til the crappie start turning on in the river. I need to find a few new spots to add to the list!


----------

